# Levinson Blade guitar



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

A friend of mine dropped by with this Blade tele copy. What a nice axe and what a sound! Does anyone have a clue at whose electronics is in there? There is an a three control eq behind the guitar you can adjust with a small screwdriver. The electronics are active and quite versatile.


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

The Levinson Blade guitars had their own electronics, they were not aftermarket.(if that's what you're asking). The made a great Strat as well.

No longer made as far as I know.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.bladeguitars.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I always thought their Dayton line looked sharp.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I just ordered a Lake Placid Blue Texas Standard Pro ( strat ). 
I talked with Ray Verrall... the Wetsern Canda Rep... yesterday about getting them to install a Tremking tremolo on it.

I was looking for a gigable strat and was going to eventually get an ESP Vintage Plus but to tell you the truth the Blade is a way better guitar... 
though I thought I'd never say it cuz ESP ROCKS!

It's also about $500 less than the ESP. 

The onboard VSC-3 is the EQ that was mentioned. If you get a chance to try one do so the build quality is stellar and the tones surprised me... I was not expecting the ear candy brigade to drop by with what must have been close to a dozen excellent tones. Most onboard Eq's sound "plastic" to me but the Blade electronics mate up really well with the allready well concieved pups.

Once I saw the reduced neck joint heel I was SOLD! It's very similar to the ESP Star profile... which is my favorite neck joint profile... I just cannot stand the boxy Fener profile it just ruins it for me.

The neck on the Blade is also different from anything else I've played. At first it feels a little forign... no pun intended... but once I got playing it I found it to be very comfortable and non fatigue.

I also played a Blade Tele... man that thing had some seriously huge tone.

A Durango which was also a stand out for me. Nice and compact in size and just fit like a glove... well balanced and again GREAT TONE! 

If you are more concerned with whats on the headstock than overal quality then go pay a few hundred bucks more for something that will not be quite so nice as the Blade.

The Calgary Rock Shop is the dealer here in town.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Played a Blade California Climax yesterday... nice guitar good set up, fit finish all that stuff. I found the tones from the HSS config to be squarely planted in the 80's. This thing could cover anything from Hair Metal to Depech Mode and Duran Duran. 

Can't wait to get the nee Blade Texas Standard Pro!


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> It's also about $500 less than the ESP.


How much would that be?
I am guessing around 700 USD.

Just trying to get a general idea on CDN pricing.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have an original Swiss made Blade strat. L&M used to sell them in the 80's or early 90's I think (for about $1400-1500 from what I have heard). I got mine in a Calgary pawnshop in the late 90's for much less. I find the neck a little skinny so I don't use it much but it does sound and play very good. I've never messed with the mini pots on the back because it sounded good as is. 

I've tried to sell it a few times but they are so relatively unknown that nobody is ever interested and people are always comparing it to the new Chinese (or wherever) made ones. The quality is right up there with any boutique or Custom Shop guitar IMO. I think Levenson sold the design and name a long time ago and doesn't have anything to do with building them any more.

Pete


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> How much would that be?
> I am guessing around 700 USD.


It's around $8-850 new I believe.

Last Vitnage Plus I saw was just over $1400... last summer when the CanBuck was doing well they were still just over $1200. Axe music had 4. 2 black, 1 white, one 2tone burst.

Sneaky... do you still have the Levinson Blade? They are still being produced and Levinson is still the owner. The custom shop is the heart of what they do over in Europe. I believe you may be refferring to the overseas mad Blades whic are still under Levinson control. Atleast that is what I was told.
I priced a Custom Shop California Custom Amber Quilt and it was around the $2400 mark. Which is what one would expect for a well concieved/produced guitar.

I really like them and am looking forward the the one I ordered.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I have an original Swiss made Blade strat. L&M used to sell them in the 80's or early 90's I think (for about $1400-1500 from what I have heard). I got mine in a Calgary pawnshop in the late 90's for much less. I find the neck a little skinny so I don't use it much but it does sound and play very good. I've never messed with the mini pots on the back because it sounded good as is.
> 
> I've tried to sell it a few times but they are so relatively unknown that nobody is ever interested and people are always comparing it to the new Chinese (or wherever) made ones. The quality is right up there with any boutique or Custom Shop guitar IMO. I think Levenson sold the design and name a long time ago and doesn't have anything to do with building them any more.
> 
> Pete


I forget sometimes that I used to own one of these. Ash Strat that was extremely heavy but was extremely well built. Model was an RH1 or something like that. Beautiful blue transparent finish that revealed a nice piece of ashkqoct

And iirc, it had a proprietary double-cam type trem that was a bit weird to use at first. In a way, I regret selling it because if I had a choice between my 08 Am. Std. and that Levinson, I think I would go for the Blade.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> I regret selling it because if I had a choice between my 08 Am. Std. and that Levinson, I think I would go for the Blade.


No question I'd take the Blade over a current production or non vintage AM Std Strat.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Should have a Lake Placid Blue Texas Standard Pro in about two weeks.
I made some tweeks and I ended up getting some customshop work done.

I'm really looking froward to this one!


----------



## turnerguitars (Jan 19, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> I have an original Swiss made Blade strat. L&M used to sell them in the 80's or early 90's I think (for about $1400-1500 from what I have heard). I got mine in a Calgary pawnshop in the late 90's for much less. I find the neck a little skinny so I don't use it much but it does sound and play very good. I've never messed with the mini pots on the back because it sounded good as is.
> 
> I've tried to sell it a few times but they are so relatively unknown that nobody is ever interested and people are always comparing it to the new Chinese (or wherever) made ones. The quality is right up there with any boutique or Custom Shop guitar IMO. I think Levenson sold the design and name a long time ago and doesn't have anything to do with building them any more.
> 
> Pete


Actually Levinson does still make the guitars, and owns the company. i know this because i manage the only guitar store in alberta that still carries Blade. 
i also just found out today, that they are now making acoustic guitars, and considering the fact that Gary Levinson started out as an acoustic Luthier, i'm very excited to try one of them out. 

James


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I seen them at a shop in Mississauga last year and gave them a go, very nice builds on them but i never plugged it in.


----------



## Stewart Gatz (Jan 16, 2010)

If you've ever played a late 90s Levinson Blade strat with a maple neck, I'd put them side by side with any top end Custom Shop US Strat for sound, tone & construction quality. Shimmering tones like glass. A great find if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## turnerguitars (Jan 19, 2011)

Bevo said:


> I seen them at a shop in Mississauga last year and gave them a go, very nice builds on them but i never plugged it in.


oh that's too bad, cause though they do play and look very nice, it's their sound that really sets them above the rest in my opinion. if you ever get a chance to play one especially on a tube amp, i recommend you do it! and if your ever in the Edmonton area, stop by my shop, we have 15 different models in stock. 

James


----------



## sportyclassic (Feb 4, 2011)

*Little bit of info and confirmation*



Sneaky said:


> I have an original Swiss made Blade strat. L&M used to sell them in the 80's or early 90's I think (for about $1400-1500 from what I have heard). I got mine in a Calgary pawnshop in the late 90's for much less. I find the neck a little skinny so I don't use it much but it does sound and play very good. I've never messed with the mini pots on the back because it sounded good as is.
> 
> I've tried to sell it a few times but they are so relatively unknown that nobody is ever interested and people are always comparing it to the new Chinese (or wherever) made ones. The quality is right up there with any boutique or Custom Shop guitar IMO. I think Levinson sold the design and name a long time ago and doesn't have anything to do with building them any more.
> 
> Pete


Does yours say made in Switzerland? If so I am told it would be a rare very early model as production was shifted to Japan shortly after starting with Moridaira being the main maker. Some say designed in Switzerland, or made in Japan or nothing like mine. I bought my R4? from L&M west end TO store in 92, it as their last one. Misty violet with maple and gold original style pointed end headstock, not my fav combination for $400 after I rented it for a month (they took off the rental $40 as well) but I sold my made in USA strat that I bought for 429 in 88 for $450 minus %10 commission for $5 profit.


----------

